# Physical differences between 2006 & 2007 Onix frames??



## turnbulg (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Is there any physical differences between the 2006 onix frame and the 2007 onix frame.

I am looking to buy a 2006 frame if their is no difference because I might be able to get it cheaper.

Thanks
GregT


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

I was told by an Orbea rep. at Hotter than Hell that Onix or Opal frames did not change they just made the Onix a box bike and drop the price of the opal to make it a better buy


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

turnbulg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any physical differences between the 2006 onix frame and the 2007 onix frame.
> 
> ...


Both the Opal and Onix frames from 06-07 did not change at all except for paint on the Opal and the build configurations available on Onix.


----------



## nichatz (Jul 18, 2006)

*onix 2006 frame*

I was told that the only difference between 2006 and 2007 onix frames is in the colors.

I can't wait till first week of December to finalize the setup of my new onix 2006 (silver/black)!

As for the other components: ultegra group, ulterga pedals, FSA carbon bars, perhaps Fizik Arione saddle.

Do you know if the shimano ultegra WHR 600 wheels have problems with broken spokes etc? This is the last thing I should expect in a ride of 200 to 1000km!


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

nichatz said:


> I was told that the only difference between 2006 and 2007 onix frames is in the colors.
> 
> I can't wait till first week of December to finalize the setup of my new onix 2006 (silver/black)!
> 
> ...


The bike you have pictured is a 2005 Onix


----------



## nichatz (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks for the answer!


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

That is actually one fo the nicest Orbea paint jobs I have seen. I think the Onyx hasn't changed over the last few years otherwise. I'd go for that '05 frame for price and styling...

I am jealous and I own a brand new Orca. That is hot...


----------



## madsry (Dec 19, 2007)

So do we think that the 05 is the same design as the 06 and 07? Has the 08 changed design-wise compared to the years mentioned?

I'm trying to get into an Orbea and will have to find a pretty smokin deal to do it, so if the 05 and 06 are equally great bikes compared to the newer ones, I will try and find an older one. If there are notable differences with the newer ones, I will save a little longer.

Thanks for the help

Ryan


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Onyx and Opal unchanged...Orca was redesigned in '07...


----------

